# rental property



## diane f (Oct 2, 2010)

can anyone tell me a good company to rent property from in rhodes ,looking for long term resdental rental as we planng to move there n nov


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. We live on Rhodes, having left the UK in May 2009. I would not recommend renting thro an agency. A property may look very nice , but how far to the shops. Are there regular buses etc.Are there noisy neighbours, barking dogs or braying donkeys. How often are there power cuts.None of this you will know from an agency.
Do you have a Greek tax number ? This is a requirement if you buy or rent anything here.A personal visit to the tax office in Rhodes Town is the way to get a tax number


----------



## diane f (Oct 2, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Hello. We live on Rhodes, having left the UK in May 2009. I would not recommend renting thro an agency. A property may look very nice , but how far to the shops. Are there regular buses etc.Are there noisy neighbours, barking dogs or braying donkeys. How often are there power cuts.None of this you will know from an agency.
> Do you have a Greek tax number ? This is a requirement if you buy or rent anything here.A personal visit to the tax office in Rhodes Town is the way to get a tax number


thank you dddnt no we needed tax number straght away how did you find your property or dd you buy stright away , no i have to register at ploice staton is any thing else need to no


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

We had been coming to Rhodes on holiday on & off for nearly 20 years.So when it came to renting, we came here on a 2 week holiday & just asked around amoungst our Rhodes friends.
I have to say unless like us you are retired, you will find it very hard here.Even Greeks are finding work hard to come by. We know a family & 2 couples from our village who have had to return to the UK this year because of the lack of work.
Have you been to Rhodes or Greece enough times to speak & understand Greek ?
The paperwork you will need to complete at the tax office , police station & IKA for your health care books will be in Greek.Do you know anyone who can help you with the paperwork ?
I think you need to give moving here next month some more thought.


----------



## mollycat (Sep 23, 2010)

*Rental*



diane f said:


> can anyone tell me a good company to rent property from in rhodes ,looking for long term resdental rental as we planng to move there n nov


Hi there are many companies dealing in this, which area in Rhodes? The newspapers are always a good source of info.You will need to register at the police Station in the area you will be living, every thing else will fall into place once you are here,we have been here 12 years and never had any problems, let me know if I can help

Mollycat


----------



## diane f (Oct 2, 2010)

tpebop said:


> We had been coming to Rhodes on holiday on & off for nearly 20 years.So when it came to renting, we came here on a 2 week holiday & just asked around amoungst our Rhodes friends.
> I have to say unless like us you are retired, you will find it very hard here.Even Greeks are finding work hard to come by. We know a family & 2 couples from our village who have had to return to the UK this year because of the lack of work.
> Have you been to Rhodes or Greece enough times to speak & understand Greek ?
> The paperwork you will need to complete at the tax office , police station & IKA for your health care books will be in Greek.Do you know anyone who can help you with the paperwork ?
> I think you need to give moving here next month some more thought.


yes we do know someone who will help us wth everything greek ,work is not really important but at some point i would like to work ,my husband wont work as he will be retried early we have been contacting an estate agent in rhodes but cant seem to find any more listed that do rental property we have contact with rhodespropertyonline and she is english,we have alot of greek friends and my husband speaks a little ,we also have been going to rhodes for many years ,but expected to get over before end of season but my husbands work wll not be sorted tll early nov now and wanted to get some thing rolling now as it is end of season any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## mollycat (Sep 23, 2010)

diane f said:


> yes we do know someone who will help us wth everything greek ,work is not really important but at some point i would like to work ,my husband wont work as he will be retried early we have been contacting an estate agent in rhodes but cant seem to find any more listed that do rental property we have contact with rhodespropertyonline and she is english,we have alot of greek friends and my husband speaks a little ,we also have been going to rhodes for many years ,but expected to get over before end of season but my husbands work wll not be sorted tll early nov now and wanted to get some thing rolling now as it is end of season any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated thanks


Hi What sort of area are you looking for? let me know and I will see if any one knows of anything


----------



## diane f (Oct 2, 2010)

mollycat said:


> Hi What sort of area are you looking for? let me know and I will see if any one knows of anything[/QUOT
> the pekos lndos lardos area but not to fussy if it a bt futher away are greek frends say just come and we get sorted ,and we no things wll but wouldnt like to spend to long liveing n holiday stlye accomdation while we got sorted ,what i cant seem to find out is how long the prosses is to sign for proprty ,what do they need in bond do they want 6 months rent or what i managed to find out about opening greek bank account but would feel a bit more relaxed if it was a bit more orgaised i no the greek way is wait till we get there and it will all fall into place ,we are looking for 2 bedroomed house with a lttle garden or 3 bedroomed thanks for your responce


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Keep in mind the 3 areas you mentioned are holiday resorts.On 30th October or even B 4 nearly everywhere will close for the winter.So November to April will be very, very quiet.The bond or deposit you pay will vary according to the landlord.Our previous landlord had 2 months rent as deposit. Our present landlord didnt want any deposit.


----------



## mollycat (Sep 23, 2010)

diane f said:


> mollycat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi What sort of area are you looking for? let me know and I will see if any one knows of anything[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## mollycat (Sep 23, 2010)

diane f said:


> can anyone tell me a good company to rent property from in rhodes ,looking for long term resdental rental as we planng to move there n nov


Best bet is the local paper, most rentals are done privately, signs are often put up in the local shops etc, where about in Rhodes are you looking?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

mollycat, you asked this question on 4th October


----------



## mad nana (Nov 3, 2010)

diane f said:


> thank you dddnt no we needed tax number straght away how did you find your property or dd you buy stright away , no i have to register at ploice staton is any thing else need to no[/QUOTe
> 
> Hello, the visit to the police station is to get your "blue card" permit to live on the Island. My husband and I are moving over there shortly. Our 6 month permit which we had about 3 years ago ( told we needed it then but found out later we didn't) needed updating to a lifetime one. We went onThursday the 21st October to the immigration office in Rhodes town to find it is only open Mondays, Tuesdays, and Wednesdays.I think the times were 7am - 12noon. If you need to go there.
> Pam


----------

